# Google street view for finding potential squats in philly



## rvk25 (Dec 20, 2007)

So in google maps, if you go to Philly there's a thing called a street view. They practically have the whole city mapped out. Just go through the streets and find the vacants. There's tons so you can even pick one based on location(near other vacants, good dumpsters, whatever). Anyone used this method yet?

for instance http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...1,471.90418643727173,0.5,0,-4.939743374141021


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 21, 2007)

ive played with this a little bit, but i didn't know it was available for philly yet...

one thing i noticed, that you can't do anymore is zoom in on people's license plates... i remember when this program first came out you could...


----------

